# Falls Risk Assessment



## adaniel (Jan 16, 2015)

We have just started using CPT II reporting codes for Falls Risk Assessments. I'm very confused as to exactly what to use...
- I have found 4 codes....
      0518F - Falls Plan of Care Documented
      3288F - Falls Risk Documented
      1100F - 2 or more falls in past yr
      1101F - 0 to 1 falls in past yr

Does 0518F & 3288F both need to be reported with either 1100F or 1101F?

Do all codes reported get either the 1P or 8P modifier?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------

